# ListBox füllen



## Madlip (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Wenn ich zwei ComboBoxen gefüllt habe (die beiden sind unabhängig voneinander), dann soll in der LisBox etwas erscheinen wie kann ich das machen? Hat einer nen guten Rat?

mfg


----------



## Madlip (5. Juli 2010)

hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------



## airmexx (5. Juli 2010)

hi,

wo arbeitest du denn mit vb? wenn du damit in access arbeitest, wäre eine lösung die daten aus der combobox in eine tabelle zuspeichern und sie dann aus listenbox wieder aufzurufen


----------



## Madlip (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo, also ich arbeite in VB6 ...


ich muss halt schauen was da gerade aktiviert ist und anhand daran dann die nächsten Kriterien für die nächste SQL-Abfrage machen bzw. generieren .....


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Juli 2010)

im Event der nach dem Update der Box ausgeführt wird, kannst du die andere Liste neu befüllen.
Hab grad kein VB6 zur Hand und weiss darum grad nicht mehr wie der Event genau heisst.


----------



## Madlip (5. Juli 2010)

der Kollege meinte ich sollte mal nach "SelectionIndexChanged" schauen ......


----------

